# games for windows live.... Welcher Router



## Fryman112 (3. Februar 2010)

hi leute ich hab mal ne frage und zwar hab ich vor mir gta 4 zu kaufen habe aber gehört das es nicht mit jeden router läuft ich hab schon die ganze zeit geguggt ob es irgentwo steht welche router gehen und welche nicht
jetzt würde ich gerne von euch wissen ob wer damit erfahrungen hat welche router gehen und welche nicht wäre echt cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Februar 2010)

also sowas hab ich aj noch garnicht gehört.
maximal der social club könnte da probleme machen, aber selbst das würde mich wundern. habe es auf meinen alten speedboard W800 (glaub ich, dass das so hies) und jetzt auf meinem von vodafon geht es auch ohne probleme.

PS: deine kabel sind aber gut gepfllegt.


----------

